# Intro to Tech Support



## theussat (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello! I'm new here so please excuse my awkwardness.
I'm 21 and I'm applying for a tech support job in the town where I live. My knowledge of and skills with computer hardware\software are self-taught. I hold no certifications and have not taken any classes at the community college but my expertise seems sufficient for this position. The wanted ad was posted on the college job board. Most of the requirements are very basic and well within my abilities. 
My point is that I'll be wanting to look into getting several types of certifications relating to tech support. 
General knowledge concerning Networks(both local and wide) and providing support\maintenance for them is an area I would be interested in.
any suggestions?


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

You definitely want to obtain the CompTIA A+ and Network+ certifications, which you can see here and here. CompTIA certifications are excellent ones to obtain in the beginning and provide a broad vendor neutral approach to the knowledge areas you are looking into.

There are other ones you should look into getting afterwards, such as the Microsoft Certified System Administrator/Engineer (MCSA or MCSE) and the Cisco Certified Network Associate (CCNA) which you can use to go beyond regular support and helpdesk.

Once you start obtaining certifications you will see what is there and what you may want to achieve. It's great to see you coming here to ask - if you have more questions by all means go right ahead and ask.


----------

